# 2 policies become 1



## Duck_Pond (May 8, 2012)

Currently I have 2 cars (Subaru Impreza and a Skoda Yeti) and I'm looking to sell the Impreza towards the end of this year. I don't use it enough really, to justify the costs of keeping it.

I have 2 policies currently:

* Yeti = Fully comp, 5 years NCB, 22k miles per annum, with a glass incident about 18 months ago (some turd broke into my previous car) and a crash about 6 years ago (an even bigger turd reversed into me).

* Impreza = Full comp, 15 years NCB, 3k limited mileage per annum, incident free.

So my question is, if I sell the Scooby, will I be able to transfer the 15 years NCB to a new policy for the Yeti? Do I have to do this immediately, or will the NCBs "last" between when I sell and when I need to renew the Yeti?

Or am I better off cancelling the Yeti's policy, and changing the Scooby's over to cover that instead? In which case, do I need to notify that insurer of the incidents?

It's a strange one, as the insurers told me I couldn't use the NCB from the Impreza on my 2nd car when I first bought it, so does the same logic apply to incidents on that policy? Or is it biased completely so as I should be declaring the incidents off of one policy to both?

Any suggestions from those in the know?

My thinking is that I'll just cancel the Scooby's policy when I sell, then when the Yeti's comes up for renewal, I use the NCB proof from the Impreza on a new policy for the Yeti...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Incidents are incidents and should be declared on all policies.

If both policies are with the same company call them and explain the situation and how best to get what you want. If they are different policies you may be best changing your scoob policy to cover the yeti and cancel the old yeti policy. This could all change depending on the individual policy cancellation charges......some policies are horrendous!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Accidents don't need to be disclosed over 5 years with every insurer i know of, so the 6 year old claim won't be affecting your policy. I doubt the glass claim is affecting the price either. As mentioned though, incidents are relevant to the proposer (the same as motoring convictions) so should be disclosed on every policy you have. NCB loss is only relevant to the policy on which the claim occurs.

Most insurers have a maximum NCB discount at 5 years, with some allowing a small discount up to 9 years. So you may find that the difference between 5years NCB and 9 years NCB (ie the 15 years NCB you have on the Subaru) is negligible anyway.

If you really want to use the NCB on your Subaru, you can change the policy on your Subaru to your Yeti. You then cancel the Yeti policy. However this means that you are now insuring the Yeti with a company which was the best rate for the Subaru, so you may not be getting a good deal on the Yeti from that Insurer.

Are you planning on ever getting a second car again? Your spare NCB will only be valid for a period of 2 years (possibly 3 years with a handful of insurers).


----------



## Duck_Pond (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback - you're probably right about the difference between the NCB for 5 and 15 years, and any saving I might make, might be lost if the transfer involves any costs of admin etc.

I doubt I'll get a second car again. The reason for it in the first place was that the Scooby was too dear to use daily, with the commute to and from work, and I had it for a weekend toy. 

While it'd be nice to have maybe an old 996 or Boxster as a 2nd car, I'd just end up wasting more money on something I'd rarely use, and that money could be used to buy lenses instead 

As for the incidents - you're right, the crash shouldn't affect me anymore. The glass one was annoying as the thief broke 2 side windows, so the insurers claimed it was 2 glass claims and scrubbed the NCB for that year on the basis of that. 

If the NCB on the Scooby will last for a couple of years, I'll let that policy expire, and when it comes to renew the Yeti's one, I'll see if the additional NCBs make any difference to the price.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Duck_Pond said:


> If the NCB on the Scooby will last for a couple of years, I'll let that policy expire, and when it comes to renew the Yeti's one, I'll see if the additional NCBs make any difference to the price.
> 
> Thanks again.


That's probably the best thing to do. Cancel the Scooby policy and when renewal falls due on the Yeti, get quotes using the 15 years Scooby NCB.

You will then have a spare 5 years which will be valid for 2 years from the expiry of the Yeti policy.


----------

